

A closer look at the high school vs college wage gap - dailo10
http://www.startinganedschool.org/2010/11/30/looking-harder-at-the-college-prep-message/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed:+StartingAnEdSchool+(Starting+an+Ed+School)

======
Jach
He forgot the third option! Learn to program, found a startup, get acquired by
Google... I liked reading the nuances, though, it's fascinating that a HS
degree has become almost completely worthless by itself.

It always seems, at least anecdotally, that for the tech industry degrees
hardly matter at all, in the cases they do it's because it's a company policy
to reject all non-degree-holding applicants. Any Bachelors, Masters, or Ph.Ds
willing to share their incomes?

~~~
cparedes
Nah, they don't at all. I'd wager that the tech field is mostly a trade more
than anything; I'd like to say that my math and philosophy degrees have
actually helped me, but if they ever did, it'd be way more subtle than what
would actually land me a job.

I make a decent bit of money by the way, though I'd wager that I would've made
the same amount sans college degree. Not yet willing to disclose my exact
salary.

------
klbarry
This is one of the best blog posts I've read all year, I love getting to look
deeper into data.

